# Limit chflags read/write operations using a bash script



## CyberCr33p (Apr 22, 2022)

I use a bash script that part of it does `chflags -R nosimmutable directory` and `chflags -R simmutable directory`.
The directory contains a lot of files/subdirectories and because of mechanical hard disk the system is unresponsive during these operations.

Is any way to use:

`rctl -a process:pid:writeiops:throttle=50
rctl -a process:pid:readiops:throttle=50`

to limit the read/write operations for chflags?


----------



## CyberCr33p (Apr 22, 2022)

Finally I did it like this:

`(rctl -a process:"$BASHPID":writeiops:throttle=50 && rctl -a process:"$BASHPID":readiops:throttle=50 && exec chflags -R nosimmutable directory )`


----------

